# Nummies



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mmmmm.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW where did ya find them?????? Nice!!!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> WOW where did ya find them?????? Nice!!!!


You don't know Dave very well...That's just his everyday smoke. :lol:


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Pardon me while I wipe the drool off my mouth.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Some good looking sticks there.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> You don't know Dave very well...That's just his everyday smoke. :lol:


I wish. My daily smokes are pretty normal.

One of my white whale cigars that finally got harpooned. 1985 Havana Clubs. Suckers are huge 9 inches long. Had a single which now I can smoke.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...theres about an hour fifteen. Maybe one and a half. have a ball...


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

those look amazing! i expect a review with pics


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

What's the flavor profile like?

Not that I could taste the subtle flavors you guys pick up.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I guess that is sort of a cool stick...lol. Very Nice!!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

That's some nice sticks you got there.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Jughead said:


> That's some nice stick you got there.


Why um thanks I guess... :sweat:

The line you love to hear on the third date but when you hear it in the mens room causes anxiety.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

da klugs said:


> Why um thanks I guess... :sweat:
> 
> The line you love to hear on the third date but when you hear it in the mens room causes anxiety.


lol, classic "Thats what she said" material.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn. Just Damn. :dribble: 

CD


----------



## tedski-cl (May 3, 2007)

Great lawn mowing smokes ... at least for those that live HERE


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

tedski said:


> Great lawn mowing smokes ... at least for those that live HERE


 Where did ya get that pic of my summer place? 

CD


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

Da Klugs - have you posted a pic of that humi in your office? the big ass one? I'm trying to remember where I saw that picture. Quite nice.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

nice smokes


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Who do I have to kill to get my hands on one of these?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Hot damn, man! Those smokes look AMAZING! You should consider selling me one. :biggrin:


----------

